# Columbus Ohio - Weekly meet?



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey guys,

I had a great time with Big A tonight at the Tinderbox at Easton.

I want to do it weekly, i'll put it out there.

I plan on going to the tinderbox either Mon, Tuesd, Weds, or Thurs. of every week. 1 day per week..


If you don't want to go to the Tinderbox we can move it every week and rotate it in like 5 diff. Places



Any interest?


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't know that I will be able to make it every week, but I like the idea. I usually stop by the Burning Leaf every week or so to try something new. Tinderbox would work.
Let me know when you are going to do it next.
gary:ss



s15driftking said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I had a great time with Big A tonight at the Tinderbox at Easton.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I had a great time with Big A tonight at the Tinderbox at Easton.
> 
> ...


 It was a fun time. It would be cool to try some different places but, house of cigar and some others close at like 7. Tinder box is a great location and the guys in there were fun to talk to also. And bob, you pretty much work for them you can go anywhere else. Not sure ill be able to make it every week but i will try my best also.


----------



## Josh Pip (Aug 17, 2008)

I could do once a week... Tinderbox is good for me. I work right down the street from Tinder.

Let me know what night. :tu

Pip


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

cool, i will talk to big A and we wil ldecide on a day next week!!


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

Wed or Thurs is when i can make it.


----------



## stinkie (Jun 11, 2007)

hey guys that sounds like a good time let me know about the time and place and i will see about beeing there.




stinkie:ss


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Thursday sounds great, 7 o clokc sounds great, at the tinderbox sounds great... does that work for you all?


----------



## Josh Pip (Aug 17, 2008)

Thursday @ 7pm sounds good.

Josh


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

7pm Tinderbox, woo hoo


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

Wooo 7, now i get to smoke two smaller cigars before they close :chk


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Big herf this Saturday in Columbus. PM me for details!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll be.................damn it.........there in spirit. Have a blast fellas!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> I'll be.................damn it.........there in spirit. Have a blast fellas!


Wish you could!!!!!

Gonna be a blast, Thursday at the Tinderbox, then Sat at Timba!!!


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

7 pm should work.
see everyone there
gary:tu


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

garyatmaui said:


> 7 pm should work.
> see everyone there
> gary:tu


 Thats what I'm talking about. Look for the two big young guys, that will be Bob and I.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

cant wait guys!!! the tinderbox is awesome!!!


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

Bump, see you guys there.


----------



## Josh Pip (Aug 17, 2008)

If someone wants to get there early I'll be there around 6ish.

Josh


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah, i'll probably roll out a little earlier too. 630-700


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

looking like 7-7:15 for me. Bob start to think of what I should get. Something cheaper :tu and that will smoke in 40-50 mins so i can maybe get 2 in :ss


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

onyx reseve belicoso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> onyx reseve belicoso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Looks nice, dark, and delicious!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Big A said:


> Looks nice, dark, and delicious!


yeah, lets not hstart out with one and compare notes!!!


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> yeah, lets not hstart out with one and compare notes!!!


 lets both start? Sounds good to me, then i will see just how fast you really do smoke. This is the best idea yet to meet there weekly to herf! Even it we both have tons of cigars in the humi to smoke.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Big A said:


> lets both start? Sounds good to me, then i will see just how fast you really do smoke. This is the best idea yet to meet there weekly to herf! Even it we both have tons of cigars in the humi to smoke.


ahaha, right on!!!!

im anxious, i havent smoked all week so i wouldnt get sick!!!

Also, Sat we have the Timba Herf!!


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> ahaha, right on!!!!
> 
> im anxious, i havent smoked all week so i wouldnt get sick!!!
> 
> Also, Sat we have the Timba Herf!!


 Yea i think i waited a little to long for that and have some friends coming into town so i dont think i'm going be able to make it.


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

I will most likely see you around 6:30



Josh Pip said:


> If someone wants to get there early I'll be there around 6ish.
> 
> Josh


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

had a blast guys, such a great time, thanks for the cigar btw.. cant wait!!


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> had a blast guys, such a great time, thanks for the cigar btw.. cant wait!!


 Had a great time also. We will have to do this again and maybe meet at a different location too.


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Good time...I think the bar next door next time.
Thanks Josh for the cc's:ss


----------



## Josh Pip (Aug 17, 2008)

It was great to meet all you guys last night!!! Great company = great smokes (with the exception of one lawn dart). 

I am with Gary, the bar next door. :tu

Pip


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Josh Pip said:


> It was great to meet all you guys last night!!! Great company = great smokes (with the exception of one lawn dart).
> 
> I am with Gary, the bar next door. :tu
> 
> Pip


its settle. next week we go to Fado's!!


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

Can anyone make it this week? if so what days would work for you?


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Tuesday and Weds are best for me... i know gary was saying soemthing like Thursday though... ? anyone?


----------



## Josh Pip (Aug 17, 2008)

Thursday is best for me....


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

Maybe wed and same for thurs. Not sure on work yet but whenever you guys go i will try to make it.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Big A said:


> Maybe wed and same for thurs. Not sure on work yet but whenever you guys go i will try to make it.


 Ivote Thursday 7p at Tinderbox.. with expectations of drinkign at Fado!

Sound good dudes?


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> Ivote Thursday 7p at Tinderbox.. with expectations of drinkign at Fado!
> 
> Sound good dudes?


 I should be in for Thursday, i might be a little late though. Ill have to pick up something nice to celebrate exams being over :chk


----------



## stinkie (Jun 11, 2007)

thursday sounds good to me. see you there.



stinkie:ss


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

sounds great guys, i look forward to it!


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Right now I am in 80%



s15driftking said:


> sounds great guys, i look forward to it!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

come on gary!!! i'm pullin for ya!!


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

We might have to find a bigger location at this rate :ss Is the burning leaf big? After hearing about the good cheap cigars they have there i need to stop by sometime.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

BLC is probably the smallest place in Cbus... besides, i want to go to Fado and have a drink!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

tomorrow night, 7p guys, excited!!


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry guys, big presentation tomorrow at Victorias Secret and people in from out of town that I had to go to dinner with.
Bob, I actually had those nasty Gurkas with me tonight for you.
Hopefully next week.
How was the bar?


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

We actually never made it to th bar, hehe.

We were jsut hanging out smokign havign a blast. 

Another fun night, wish you could have made it gary!!!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

anyone in for tonight, tomorrow night, or friday night?


text or call... 330-464-0774


----------



## stinkie (Jun 11, 2007)

friday works best for me.




stinkie:ss


----------



## craigblitz (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow I am glad I found this. I would love to meet some local BOTL.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

hey craig, we are meeting tonight at the Tinderbox in Easton town Center. 7pm

Stinkie, sorry brother, i wont be able to make it, my parents are comign into town for my B-day tomorrow night!


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope to make it tonight, if mama oks it



s15driftking said:


> hey craig, we are meeting tonight at the Tinderbox in Easton town Center. 7pm
> 
> Stinkie, sorry brother, i wont be able to make it, my parents are comign into town for my B-day tomorrow night!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

i will be at the TBOX at 7pm this tuesday, any takers?


----------

